# Goggle With Good Vision - Feenom, EG2, Crowbars?



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Smith I/O goggles...


----------



## spirited driver (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah, along the line of those Smiths, I have the POC Lobe goggles, they possess crazy periph! Used to own the Oakley Wisdom and they were pretty good as well. Also, Spy just came out with the Apollo-

Lobes:









Apollo:









These are all (including the I/Os) more expensive than other goggles, but there are always deals to be had. I paid $70 for my Lobes on Tramdock-


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

spirited driver said:


> Yeah, along the line of those Smiths, I have the POC Lobe goggles, they possess crazy periph! Used to own the Oakley Wisdom and they were pretty good as well. Also, Spy just came out with the Apollo-
> 
> Lobes:
> 
> ...


those are freaking sick, i love big frame/lens goggles


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

Smith I/O's if you want to drop the coin on them they are amazing. If you are looking for something on a cheaper side with a nice lense and good perih, look into Annon EagleEyes they are pretty nice. A little light on the foam, but nice goggles none the less. 

Also, i am sure you ment to says "Phenom" not Feenom


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

TeamSR said:


> Smith I/O's if you want to drop the coin on them they are amazing. If you are looking for something on a cheaper side with a nice lense and good perih, look into Annon EagleEyes they are pretty nice. A little light on the foam, but nice goggles none the less.
> 
> Also, i am sure you ment to says "Phenom" not Feenom


i think he meant von zipper feenoms


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

ATOTony76 said:


> those are freaking sick, i love big frame/lens goggles


apollos aren't as big as you think


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Apollos are actually smaller than lots. 

I pick Ashbury.


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

I dig the Von Zipper Feenoms. EG2s have a nice periph but the lens feels like it sticks out pretty far. I don't own either, just tried them on.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Being a big fan of Oakley eyewear, I have the Wisdoms. They offer the largest view in Oakley's line. I own three pairs of them and love them but then again I haven't ever had any other expensive goggle so I don't have much to compare them to.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Wisdoms are pretty tiny goggles though.

I'm all for Feenoms and EG2s, but EG2s might be too big.


----------



## chucknorris (Sep 3, 2009)

TeamSR said:


> Smith I/O's if you want to drop the coin on them they are amazing. If you are looking for something on a cheaper side with a nice lense and good perih, look into Annon EagleEyes they are pretty nice. A little light on the foam, but nice goggles none the less.
> 
> Also, i am sure you ment to says "Phenom" not Feenom



Can you point me to the anon eagleeye? I don't see it on their website.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I've tried Anons, Spy, Oakley and VZ and I have to say the VZ Feenoms are the best when it comes to peripheral vision. I've seen the EG2s, but have heard the EGs tend to fog up.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Lol those Lobes look like goggles for a Jet pilot.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Airblaster's...and they dont have the $150 price tag on them.


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

Would those lobes be able to fit onto an ordinary helmet? Sucks that they have no iriduims, might have to go for pink then i be called a *** yay


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

I haven't seen them in person, but the Smith Prodigy is supposed to be fairly large & has a spherical lense.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Patrollerer said:


> Would those lobes be able to fit onto an ordinary helmet? Sucks that they have no iriduims, might have to go for pink then i be called a *** yay


Really? You're worried about being called a *** because of your lense color.........?????? :thumbsdown:

Pink is probably my fav tint.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

Man up, wear pink.

Wisdoms for me - white, not pink - but I do like the look of the VZ Feenoms. And don't VZ goggles come with an extra lens?


----------



## chucknorris (Sep 3, 2009)

what about oakley legend?


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

chucknorris said:


> Can you point me to the anon eagleeye? I don't see it on their website.


I will take pictures of them when i go to my shop tomorrow. We have them in stock. $125.00 tag isn't bad on them either.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

^^^ I think you mean hawkeyes.


----------



## Bizzybox (Mar 5, 2009)

Go with the Feenom's, won't be dissapointed.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

Nivek said:


> ^^^ I think you mean hawkeyes.


shit, your right. Thats my bust :dunno:

The hawkeye is the goggle i was talking about. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

ive owned feenoms for 3 years now, the peripheral is great on them, you look to your hard left or right and dont even notice the frame


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

i'm just waiting for them to arrive in local stores, gotta get those synchro royal feenoms


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I bought the Von Zipper Feenoms last season, and I absolutely love them. I can see everything with them and I'd highly recommend them.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

I just picked up last years vonzipper feenom legit kit for a very good price. They fit my face perfectly and the periph is amazing. I was just disapointed that the legit kit didn't come with a spare lens...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The only thing I didn't like about Feenoms was the frame was stiffer. Thats one of the things I like most about Ashbury and Airblaster, their frames are flexible so they have less of a chance of gaps between skin and foam.


----------



## chucknorris (Sep 3, 2009)

does the year on the feenom's matter?


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

Get last years model for atleast 50% off if you can.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

No, the year of the Feenoms doesn't matter. It's just usually the style that changes most, not the overall design of the goggles. And as Bagels said, see if you can find a set of 08/09's. I got a pair from Sierra for $43 on sale and it came with a spare lens.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Feenom's... I've had the Smith Prodigy's, Oakley Wisdom's and tried on the EG2's. The Feenoms for me work the best. You may want to check your helmet with them if you wear them though. Mine work with my Giro but it's not exactly the perfect fit.

The Spy Apollo's are a much smaller frame than the rest of the one's mentioned. That said they do provide almost the same amount of periph vision as the feenoms do. I was looking at the Lobe's but I just couldn't bring myself to look like one of the russion fighter pilots in Top Gun


----------



## chucknorris (Sep 3, 2009)

I just tried on the feenom at a local shop and I'm sold. The eg5s were pretty close but the feenom was dead on. Now I just need to find one online for a banging deal. Any potential sites?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Here you go:

GearTrade - Von Zipper - Feenom Goggle w/ Bonus Lens Beirut By Night/Smoke

I picked up these exact same gogs from Sierra earlier in the year.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Am surprised that no one mentioned Dragon Mace goggles. They don't offer all the perephial vision that EG2's do, but they're pretty damn close...And the lenses hold up much better than the EG2 lenses do. And they're a lot cheaper.

Picked up the Mace's last season on Tramdock for $40.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Dragon Rogue- huge peripheral vision in a medium size frame.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Dragon Rogue looks pretty badass. I like Spy Soldier too.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

yusoweird said:


> Dragon Rogue looks pretty badass. I like Spy Soldier too.


i have the rogue recluse model- looks sick with a black helmet. took them down to chile this year and used them in everything from bluebird to white out to pea soup. the stock ionized lens covered it all. they even worked better than the yellow dark sky lens i brought when it got really overcast.


----------



## chucknorris (Sep 3, 2009)

I stopped by the shop again and they had a lens with green chrome and bronze chrome. Which one would be better? Does it make a huge difference? I'm usually out when its sunny/slighty cloudy and night time.

Beruit by night - green chrome









Black - bronze chrome


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

von zipper's bronze chrome is for very sunny bluebird days

green chrome is for cloudy/overcast days


----------



## chucknorris (Sep 3, 2009)

what kind of effect would happen if i use the green chrome on sunny days and bronze for cloudy days?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the bronze chrome is going to be too dark for anything but sunny days

green chrome will be fine - similar to a basic lens that every basic goggle has


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I went from *Spy Soldiers* to *EG2's* and I'll never go back to a smaller goggle. But personally my bro's *Feenoms* are way better quality than the EG2's with a peripheral veiw almost as wide. Go with the Feenoms. Plus they come with extra low light lenses. My clear chromes for the EG2's were and extra $60.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

I have 2 pairs of Feenoms, love them. Haven't seen anything better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

HANDS DOWN the eg2's are the best for periph. I have Lobes and eg2's, have used wisdoms (which are dirty as f*** to me). I know ppl will get on my case saying "well goggles are all about performance) which i agree with, but after that i need swag on my goggles. anyways, oakleys are the most overpriced goggles ever.

I bought my eg2's with fire lenses for 90 bucks at boxing day. god loved me tht day


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

punk1949 said:


> anyways, oakleys are the most overpriced goggles ever.


Electric EG2 - ~$150
Von Zipper Feenom - ~$140
Oakley Wisdom/Crowbar/A-Frame - ~$140
POC Lobes - ~$150
Smith Phenom - ~$130
Smith I/O - ~$180
Anon Hawkeye - ~$130

what were we talking about?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Electric EG2 - ~$150
> Von Zipper Feenom - ~$140
> *Oakley Wisdom/Crowbar/A-Frame - ~$140*
> POC Lobes - ~$150
> ...


Plus they regularly come up on SAC/Tramdock with iridium lenses for ~$60 shipped :thumbsup:


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

feenoms come with an extra lens


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

shredder07 said:


> feenoms come with an extra lens


some do, not all.


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

the fanny pack ones dont and neither do the skullcandy ones but i think al the regular ones do


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> von zipper's bronze chrome is for very sunny bluebird days
> 
> green chrome is for cloudy/overcast days


Hmm..i gotta see if i can find some Feenoms somewhere local to look at...

Their site lists the Green Chrome at 45% VLT, which is quite low...most Persimmon "orange" generic tint goggle lenses are in the 60's i thought...which would be equivilent to their Blue lense...seems dark for overcast...
I'd like to see what the yellow lens is like compared to my Hi-Yellow A-Frames...they have basically the same VLT%...like to see what the difference in vision is like and if they fit my RED HiFi Helmet...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if those given numbers are low.


----------

